# How much longer do I have to wait!



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

28 more wake ups!


----------



## matt friend (Mar 20, 2014)

I feel your pain! I bought a fully finished GSP in Kansas 8 weeks ago, I cant wait to turn her out in Nodak on some wily roosters! :beer:


----------



## GSPpurist (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, I am 43 days out from arriving there. Have two dogs this year, new boots, old habits. :thumb:


----------

